
What Not To Say When a Friend’s Company is Failing - dwynings
http://www.charleshudson.net/what-not-to-say-when-a-friends-company-is-failing
======
joshuaellinger
The two good things I think you can say are:

1\. It is good that you had the wisdom to know when it is time to give up.

2\. This is a good chance to demonstrate that your personal ethnics can
standup to adversity.

